# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  cut and polish caesarstone

## emptybucketman

Hi All, 
I have an odd shaped piece of CaesarStone I rescued from a recessed vanity and wish to use it to make a small shelf.  To get a good result what could I use to cut the stone and then polish the edge?

----------


## Master Splinter

I'd try a wet saw for cutting, and good old belt sander to start polishing it; you might end up having to ebay some polishing disks made for granite or something like that. 
You could probably get away with using a diamond blade in an angle grinder for cutting.

----------


## jags

If i was you i would save myself the time and take it to the stone masions carrying a cartoon of good beer they can do the job in a tenth of the time it will take you .....problem solved .. 
that reminds me i've  got two left over bit out the back too  
rob

----------

